# Hospital bag - what to pack for c-section and twins x



## babybx2

Hi

I keep thinking about getting things ready for my hospital bag. I have enough clothes for babies but as I am having a c-section I am wondering what I will need as I am guessing I will be in for at least 3 days?

Any advise would be wonderful :kiss:


----------



## Nut_Shake

This was my extremely anal hospital list, lol. I put in bold for you what i actually ended up using! xx:

Going home clothing:
*Grey yoga trousers
Loose long jumper/top
Uggs
Socks
Scarf
Coat*

In the hospital:
*2x long nightdresses/shirts with front opening*
1x top and trouser set pyjamas with front opening
*Heavy dressing gown*
Thin cardigan
*Slippers*
*5x pairs of high waisted, loose cotton underwear*
2x long pairs socks
*2x nursing bras*
Flip flops

My Toiletries:
*Cleanser and face wash
Moisturiser
Cotton wool*
Cotton buds
Deodorant
Body wash/soap
Large towel
Hand towel
*Toothbrush
Toothpaste*
Shampoo
Conditioner
Make-up
*Lip balm
Hairbrush
Hair band
Head band*
Hair clip
Hand-held mirror
Bio oil
Pack of breast pads
*Tissues*
Vaseline
Anti bac hand gel	
Nipple cream
Razor
*1x pack of maternity pads*
Shower cap

Babies Toiletries:
Cotton wool 
*Pack of newborn nappies
Wipes*
Nappy sacks
*Vaseline*
2x towels
1x hairbrush

Babies Clothing:
*2x Mittens
4x long sleeve long leg baby gros
4x short sleeve short leg baby gros
2x pram suits
2x Socks
2x Hats*
3x muslin cloths
2x bibs

Miscellaneous:
*2x baby blankets
Camera*
*Mobile phone and charger*
Magazine/Book/Puzzle book
Small note pad
Pen
*Sweets/biscuits/snacks
Fruit and breakfast bars*
Gum
*Water bottles*
*2x ribena with straws
Bendy straws*
*Birth preferences list*
Music on MP3 with speakers
*Peppermint tea bags*
Money
*Car seats*
*Extra 2 pillows*
*Watch
Pregnacare
Arnica tablets 30c*


----------



## Angelblue

I was in hospital for like 2 months before so I practically moved in lol! 

I cant think of anything to add to that wow Nut_shake - well covered!!!
I lived in flipflops when I was there, and definitely some really comfy pj bottoms - I bought some really thin ones in a massive size so they were nice and loose on my tummy for post c-section.

I also bought a c-section belt from mothercare but only used it once, I wouldnt recommend people get one I didnt even use it! I was paranoid about it slipping down and resting on my scar!


----------

